# SOYP catagory revisited



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure if Brad is going to pursue any more efforts in getting this done and if so I will back off.

But if not I came up with a thought that will require no new programming, no committees, no voting (sort of speak) no hard feelings and everyone is eligible. Lets face it the main goal that is trying to be conveyed here is the preserving of the best of the best pens made by our members here. We do not care what happens on other sites or other venues. Wanted is a place to come to see these pens without all the rhetoric that went with them.  

Here is the idea:

Let us take Mike's (mikespenturningz) idea from the segmenting forum and incorporate it here in the SOYP forum. We have a thread that can be pinned at the top of the page so that it does not get lost among the many pages of SOYP. Within this thread all you have is photos of pens that meet the criteria set up by us. The photos can be thumbnails or full sized but please not over-sized (some people really need to learn about sizing photos). They would include  a description of the pen and or materials used. No long winded explanations of how it was made. You can include a link to the original thread for this.  Each pen that gets put there will be done by the original maker (exceptions will come). To qualify all you need to do is post your pen in the SOYP forum as normal. As it gets viewed if the members like it they will hit the like button. If and only when you reach 50 likes (this number can be discussed but i think should be no less) then you can now have the agreement of the interested members that this pen was indeed a WOW type pen and should be preserved. 

ONe point I forgot to mention and is important. THERE IS NO COMMENTING ABOUT A PHOTO IN THIS FORUM.

The pen itself and it original thread will always sit there and throughout the years to come it can be voted on with a like button. So if a pen does not have enough likes the first year, maybe as new members come on board they decide they like it and it gets enough likes. The maker then and only then has the right to add it to the album. 

Now the problem will be in getting past pens into this system. To me the answer is, if you know of a pen that is worthy of consideration, post it here and let it runs its course like all other pens. I believe and i could be wrong here and then we need to rethink this, that pens that are shown are fair game and there would be no legal ramifications of doing this. Maybe someone can correct me on that. 

This by all means should get the cream of the crop pens saved for future viewing. Along it there may be some questionable ones in some peoples mind but if they meet the requirements so be it. Yes there can be duplicates of some pens made by different artisans but again it still weeds out the plain type pens. if a pen gets 50 likes it means it does have some draw power and that can not be disputed. Now alot of this has to be done with the best intentions of the site. This can not become a stuff your ballot type thing. I think we all are mature enough to honor this. This format yes somewhat different has seemed to work in the Segmenting forum so I can not see why it would not work here. 

I would like for you to post any thoughts about this here along with any titles you would like the thread to be called and also the amount of likes a photo should earn. 

I have tried several times along with a couple others here to get some sort of archived album set up. Why it has met with such negativity is still beyond me. But this is my last attempt at this and if it meets opposition then I will let die. If Jeff wants to jump in here and comment it is welcomed. It has been mentioned in Brads other thread that someone come up with a plan and present it to Jeff. Well here is my plan.

As I said if Brad wants to take a different approach then all this goes away. What say you???


----------



## H2O (Sep 17, 2015)

I say you've started a post that states exactly what was said in the other post.

Get 50 likes and get put in the "special" place.

Why another post for that?


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 17, 2015)

Works for me


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 17, 2015)

Absolutely 100% OPPOSED ....... we already hold contests twice a year with the Birthday Bash and Summer Extravaganza? How many more do we need to "qualify" for another way ? 
Sorry for the long winded explanation


----------



## southernclay (Sep 17, 2015)

I like it...some recent 50+ pens that I would love to see if I happened to be a new member years from now.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/drawings-pen-134870/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/quick-threaded-pen-fun-134861/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/new-steampunk-collection-134816/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/biggest-pita-pen-date-132991/

Now the 50+ count no doubt gets a lot of the wow pens, but there are a few more that I really like with less than 50 "likes" just to open the conversation some. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/light-sabre-entry-maglev-pen-stand-135072/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/jt-cloned-panache-almost-135080/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/just-little-blue-number-134802/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/rock-134876/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/default-playing-bambboo-again-manu-propria-134804/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/morning-coffee-denver-fountain-pen-133297/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/green-marble-134109/

Just food for thought.

But I think you settled a lot of the issues with the sticky no comment idea. One more thing is that I think the images should be uploaded on the site, not off sight so we don't have any photos go missing through the years.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2015)

H2O said:


> I say you've started a post that states exactly what was said in the other post.
> 
> Get 50 likes and get put in the "special" place.
> 
> Why another post for that?



Why another post you ask???  Well this one is my idea and if i can get enough feedback I will pursue this. That is why. I hope that answers that question. 



bobleibo said:


> Absolutely 100% OPPOSED ....... we already hold contests twice a year with the Birthday Bash and Summer Extravaganza? How many more do we need to "qualify" for another way ?
> Sorry for the long winded explanation



This way of thinking I can not understand. So we only have records of pens that win contests and if you do not enter said contests than your pen is not worthy. This has nothing at all to do with any contests. This is not a contest. NO prizes will be awarded. Man I don't get it.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am not opposed to what you are trying to accomplish but would question whether the number of likes is the right metric.  I do not believe that I have posted any pens that would be worthy of being preserved, but in looking back at my posted pens  I did not see much correlation between the number of likes and my opinion of whether the corresponding pen warranted acclaim.  In fact, I had one pen with 37 likes that really was not, IMOH, memorable at all.  The number of likes a pen gets may in part be attributable to the timing of the post and how often the post gets bumped back to the front page.


----------



## BradG (Sep 17, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I am not opposed to what you are trying to accomplish but would question whether the number of likes is the right metric.  I do not believe that I have posted any pens that would be worthy of being preserved, but in looking back at my posted pens  I did not see much correlation between the number of likes and my opinion of whether the corresponding pen warranted acclaim.  In fact, I had one pen with 37 likes that really was not, IMOH, memorable at all.  The number of likes a pen gets may in part be attributable to the timing of the post and how often the post gets bumped back to the front page.



Id imagine a certain amount of common sense would have to be applied. why anyone needs to make a drama over it is beyond me. it should be pretty obvious if its a wow pen, if we're not sure if its a wow pen, include it anyway, what's the harm? Like John said, there's no prizes for this.. we just want a collection of pens in one place which could be used as examples of what can be achieved in the pen turning world.

Remember this isn't about qualifying. it's not a competition. it just a collection of remarkable pens which new and old members can come along and browse for inspiration.

Not everyone enters the competitions due to not having time in life so this approach is more practical for capturing all.

Hardly going to hurt by doing it.

John, must admit I was growing tired of being bashed for trying to help, so by all means you carry on :wink:


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 17, 2015)

Give it a decent burial and move on.


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 17, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> H2O said:
> 
> 
> > I say you've started a post that states exactly what was said in the other post.
> ...



What part don't you understand or get John, the fact that I have an opinion that does not agree with yours or that I just have one? 
PLEASE, accept my deepest and most sincere apologies for thinking that I was entitled to it, I must have not been thinking clearly.
Sincerely, 
Bob


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 17, 2015)

I think it is a good idea. I would like to see it implemented.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2015)

First - JT asking people to do a little critical thinking is not being negative, nor is it playing devils advocate. 

Suppose you select "50 likes" as your criteria.  

1.Will there be some advantage to submitting to SOYP on one day of the week vs the others.

2. Will pens submitted to SOYP during certain months or seasons be more likely to be selected than at other times of the year.

3. How will great pens from the past be selected....there are thousands of pens in SOYP.

4.  How will we prevent this forum from becoming as large and unwieldy as SOYP with hundreds of entries?


----------



## BSea (Sep 17, 2015)

Personally, I don't care 1 way or another.  If there is a special section, that's fine with me.  I'll look at it.  But there is a pretty simple way to view the popular pens.  

Go to the SOYP forum.  Then click on the column heading on the right for either replies or views.  That will bring the threads with the most number of views or relies to the top.  I do this all the time.

FWIW, the same pen tops both methods.


----------



## BradG (Sep 17, 2015)

BSea said:


> Personally, I don't care 1 way or another.  If there is a special section, that's fine with me.  I'll look at it.  But there is a pretty simple way to view the popular pens.
> 
> Go to the SOYP forum.  Then click on the column heading on the right for either replies or views.  That will bring the threads with the most number of views or relies to the top.  I do this all the time.
> 
> FWIW, the same pen tops both methods.



Thanks 

Didn't know that


----------



## Chromey (Sep 17, 2015)

*R I P*

Please This horse is dead....


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 17, 2015)

After the last thread I started searching for wow pens.This is a pen I came across that is really amazing.Do you agree? I never knew it existed,can you find it?How long did it take you?

I think this is why the the topic keeps coming back.I think a thread "no replies just likes" in the penturning sub so as not to take away from  the SOYP sub.


----------



## jeff (Sep 17, 2015)

When the only criteria you have to make a yes/no choice is opinion and poorly correlated data, there's no way to arrive at a logical answer. When the answer you are looking for is, "is this an amazing pen", you'll probably get 5 different answers from a set of 50 people (I'm assuming there is some convergence of opinion!)

Cody also pointed out that the timing of a post and how many comments it gets (and at what time) which bump it back to the first page are other factors

Just for fun, I ran a database query to get likes and views. There isn't very good correlation. Sorry for the wonky formatting.

*ThreadID Likes Views Title*
92339 157 5896 Whew, this was a toughie.  Hundreds of segments
108393 142 6116 A Simple Silver, Opal and PR  Pen
101734 118 7743 ACME ROCKET-ZEN
100692 115 3469 Going for Gold !!
129162 114 2270 My Masterpiece
104328 113 4059 Exothermically etched Aluminium Celtic gent, with black inlace.
108476 101 3344 Maybe you need to change the spark plug...
114423 99 4578 Couldnt part with them....
108208 98 1723 1 WTC Inspired
103279 97 2182 My black and silver pen
98145 95 3360 GOLD STAR PEN Designed by Seamus Rooney
132991 94 2921 Biggest PITA Pen to date.
102060 94 3405 My &quot;Best of&quot; Casting Entry
116487 91 6856 Dragon's Lair Custom
102976 91 2984 Big Red My Way
124126 88 2706 Capt. Gary Nicholls (CaptG)....An Officer and a Gentleman
131279 88 1646 A Shiny Round Square Pen
96150 87 2760 Scrimshaw - Persian Pen
111757 87 1669 Etched Rat !!  Thanks Brad !!
105887 86 2314 Lest we forget...
93229 86 2688 Toni's Black Roses
134272 86 1511 140 stainless steel 6mm Washers
127397 83 2371 Olive Wood...is the MatcH
124514 81 3083 All squared up
125482 81 1208 A Tribute to Skiprat: A Rollerbolt
102809 79 2544 If only every BOW blank came out like this!
98805 79 3876 Cebloplast, Aluminum, and Ebonite
113026 78 1920 Latest from the Victorian Skunkworks
108711 78 2018 1 and 2 World Trade Center
132625 76 1525 Mokume Gane Trident
119587 75 1483 An Unusual Request
108847 74 2527 Scrimshaw Ivory Pens
97265 74 3249 Theme and Variations
109352 74 909 Another variation for segmenting with Amboyna
111138 74 5028 Pen for the President
110653 73 1540 Cocobolo with Aluminum Scallops and Amboyna Burl
103196 72 2124 A few new pens
134870 72 1220 DRAWINGS ON A PEN
114976 72 2003 Is this &quot;Component-less&quot;?
99359 72 3284 Custom Coral Mosaic Fountain Pen
112922 71 1643 Pristina in White
103898 69 2103 My first pen ever!
115724 69 1406 Skinny Titanium and Stainless RB
107765 69 1320 Herringbone 360
116236 68 1677 Rememberance Rose
104529 67 2321 Exothermal Tribal aluminium Gent.
121391 67 1364 Had to post this one...Tambootie and Wildebeest!
125052 67 2987 Mokume Gane: A Pen for a Friend
103785 66 2191 An expensive slim
109756 66 1680 More play time...ballpoints! PIC HEAVY!
114151 66 3066 Flamed Cane:  applying fly rod building techniques to pen making
124373 66 1628 Custom Olive Wood Burl
126794 66 1466 Mokume Gane, Ebonite and Argentium Silver
113775 66 1844 Primary Manipulation Custom FP
121500 65 1832 Patriotic Swirls Custom Fountain Pen
121244 65 1343 Latest Commission
114013 65 1586 A Baseball Pen for a a Little Hero
126590 65 1413 ~~Mustangs 50th Anniversary Pen~~
119507 64 1501 Thedoctorb's Primary Manipulation Zen Pen..
125251 64 4757 Gatling  Bolt Action
95921 64 1901 Blue &amp; Green Medusa Hair (Bash Reject)
122604 64 1222 Majestic Fountain - Curly Koa
101768 63 2246 Ying Yang Panache
128541 63 1614 Long Overdue - A Birthday Bash Pen
128116 62 1282 Here's your Bloody Box Elder
102872 62 1153 Blue/black double silver
113774 62 2226 Trying out some new ideas
118694 62 1560 three handmade marquetry pens
103985 62 1384 Mandarin Yellow Custom FP
112866 62 3475 My pens so far
114745 61 2162 Latest addition to &quot;The Steampunk Collection&quot;
125948 61 1656 Copper Creation
113228 61 1147 TAG Heuer Watch Dial
104153 61 1698 Superman Returns!
121678 61 1247 An Act of Kindness
125140 61 1765 ...and another burl
134861 60 1103 A quick threaded pen for fun
111138 60 5028 Pen for the President
129866 60 1494 I was asked to post this so - here goes
115771 60 2519 My fist watch parts pens that I cast
124946 60 1740 This one is for Mr Derek Oliver....
122425 59 1338 Ice Blue Italian Alabaster
126652 59 1320 &quot;The Steampunk Collection&quot; grows
125957 58 2110 HOLY COW, THESE ARE GREAT!!
101853 58 2246 Steam Punk JR. (sounds like a blues band)
119684 58 988 Vintage Milk Stone
108105 57 1700 overlay pen prototype
110046 57 2149 First attempt at adding bands
103822 57 1224 Dolcevita Duofold Custom FP
111434 57 1200 Seamus Gold Dollar on Army DCU
125097 57 2968 A Mokume Gane Fountain Pen: A Guild Submission
115404 56 1616 powder coat slimline
110135 56 1612 Doodle me this...
130735 56 1047 Largest Order to Date
114321 56 1757 My Latest
96545 56 2482 Kitless Aluminum Click Pen
101663 56 1853 Burning Sunset
121877 56 1110 Plywood Cigar
93731 56 1424 Classic Ebonite
99001 56 1209 Aluminum Kitless
103532 56 1650 My Custom Cracked Ice
121739 56 1158 U.S. Mint Money
95981 56 2460 Yellow Rose of Texas
104852 56 1719 Watch Part Pen Must See!!!!
125164 55 801 Meteorite Pen
122462 55 1673 Custom .50cal Fountain Pen
125550 55 1406 Sculpted Stainless Steel Slimline
99056 55 1911 Anyone have the time?
126964 55 1216 The Hiatus is Over!
110063 55 2194 The Big Wave
91836 55 2367 Steamboat Willie Steampunk
115600 54 1037 Pine Burl
123795 54 968 ~~Donation Fountain Pen~~
113468 54 1329 Cogs, Gears, pulleys and gauges
117908 54 1275 Custom FP and RB
103455 54 1378 I'm humbled by Reddwil
122616 54 896 Few Pens with a Few Friends
134816 54 1088 New to The Steampunk Collection
118259 53 1125 SWIM FOR YOUR LIFE!!!
118322 53 1230 Brantley's Early Morning Pen
123102 53 1110 Red and white Panache
133134 52 699 Mosaic and Metal
122387 52 1625 My MAPG 1st Place Winner
122514 52 1012 3 Baron11's with my own Polymer Clay
128028 52 821 15 Pen Amboyna Commission in NH
97211 52 1740 Black with White swatches kitless
128990 52 1563 Manu Propria Fountain Pen - Kujaku
129164 52 867 One More Time
102857 52 1648 4 white scallops
108503 52 2042 Ode to Dr Bradkenstein's spark plug
101527 51 1170 Mixed Feathers
117376 51 1438 Cancer Awareness Pens
94550 51 2328 The All Black
125403 51 847 Blue Steel Custom FP
93695 51 2266 Something I have been working on.
121920 51 911 Custom Aluminum Fountain Pen
129412 51 1443 Do Sharpies Count?
127001 50 1309 Ambonya sceptre fountain
122995 50 1861 Matching customs and wedding ring.
109875 50 839 In the Spirit.
99867 50 1227 As Promised~Black Rose
119376 50 1250 Closed End Antler
108187 50 1265 9D Pen
104407 50 1006 W. Diamondback/Texas Tru-Quarter™ Long click
124329 50 926 My Latest Commission
117044 50 1080 &quot;The Steampunk Collection&quot; continues to grow
115520 50 2421 full custom rollerball
111480 50 1240 Classic Fountain Pen in Blue Crushed Velvet
113444 50 1752 Custom FP in Blue Silk
107850 50 1523 New first for me - Button Filler
110900 50 1517 proud is an understatment
129468 50 1199 A Pen for my Mom
120480 50 776 Sochi 2014 Team GB 4 Man Bob
120894 50 669 An order of Shirt Pocket Fountain Pens
111705 50 1509 Segmented Triton FTN


----------



## H2O (Sep 17, 2015)

So what keeps this from being a popularity contest?
By using the method mentioned above, use the replies and clearly, there are favorites, cliques, club boys, or whatever title you choose to attach to it. The same names show repeatedly. 
That's based on replies, not likes. The pen I asked about, had only 32 replies, but 72 likes and it wasn't even in that list under the replies nor views.
Of coarse, half of the replies in most posts, are the OP. Either answering questions or just giving the thread a bump. 
What happens when this "special" place gets so full of these "wow" pens, that you have to scroll through page after page to see the "history" of pens made? Do we then create another "only the most special of the special" place for them?
If someone wants to see the evolvement of pen making, they can look through the SOYP section, just like will have to eventually be done in another sub-forum. A person will quickly be able to determine the true evolvements and the person that created it. They then, simply search that persons posts.
It's ironic that the people pushing this idea, are the ones that believe they belong.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 17, 2015)

BSea said:


> Personally, I don't care 1 way or another.  If there is a special section, that's fine with me.  I'll look at it.  But there is a pretty simple way to view the popular pens.
> 
> Go to the SOYP forum.  Then click on the column heading on the right for either replies or views.  That will bring the threads with the most number of views or relies to the top.  I do this all the time.
> 
> FWIW, the same pen tops both methods.




I did not know this either....seems like the problem is solved. 
Thank you Bob ! (BSea Bob, not me)....


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > H2O said:
> ...





H2O said:


> So what keeps this from being a popularity contest?
> By using the method mentioned above, use the replies and clearly, there are favorites, cliques, club boys, or whatever title you choose to attach to it. The same names show repeatedly.
> That's based on replies, not likes. The pen I asked about, had only 32 replies, but 72 likes and it wasn't even in that list under the replies nor views.
> Of coarse, half of the replies in most posts, are the OP. Either answering questions or just giving the thread a bump.
> ...




OK I get it. I thought the masses here would be adult enough and mature enough to see past the politics and to see the good behind the idea, but I was truely wrong. I was shot down 2 times before so three strikes your out as they say on the ballfield. I get it. The certain few have spoken. I have explained my thoughts and i took the next step that was mentioned in Brad's post about proposing a plan. Forgive me for trying. I did not see anyone else come up with an idea. For those that showed interest I am sorry it did not get done. Maybe someday a system will be devised and this idea can be implemented. 

To address Jeff as he was kind enough to step in. I get what you are saying but look how much time it took. To open each thread and then some of the pens are not even there any more. If that is what people want then so be it. I get it. 

Now I do get the negativety but no way, no how will I tolerate the blatant attacks . I do not need yellow arrows here to make my point. 

Bob you are entirely privileged to have an opinion. My answer to you was about your example of contests. It still makes no sense. Read into as you may. Good luck with your contests. I got a better idea of things now. 

Dan your response was the worst of all. The notion that the reason I pushed this was because it somehow states that I belong to an elite club in my mind is absurd and so far from the truth.   Been here 10+ years and not once have any of my pens made front page. That does not bother me in the slightest. My pens never get above 50 likes. I make pens for my enjoyment and to share my techniques with people here that want to step up their game. Fault me if you have to that I take those steps outside the box and am not afraid to do it. 

I say it again I am officially stepping away from this idea and we will let the horse go. If I offended anyone it was not my intention. Quite the opposite. Happy Turning.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 17, 2015)

John,I'm still with you.I am interested in the photo catalog of pens of the past.Others may not want to take part and that's ok,thay don't have to.I'm going to anyway,if the naysayers that don't want it to happen object,they can just go pound sand.


----------



## Krash (Sep 17, 2015)

Maybe we are just trying to make this too hard or exclusive.

JT, your original statement

"_Let us take Mike's (mikespenturningz) idea from the segmenting forum and incorporate it here in the SOYP forum. We have a thread that can be pinned at the top of the page so that it does not get lost among the many pages of SOYP"_

I for one refer back to the thread Mike started because I know it has a bunch of segmented pens I can get ideas from. It's easy to access and has many examples.

It seems like those opposed are reacting to the judging. Maybe just drop the judging aspect and create a SOYP thread that stays on the first page. It would be nice to have a single place to go to see pages of nice pens. 

Jeff could cap the number of pages in the thread then start thread #2 and so on. That way, if I knew there were certain pens I wanted to go back and refer to, I'd know where they were.


----------



## Krash (Sep 17, 2015)

Or, maybe you just start your own "Hall of Fame" thread where you collect pictures of all the pens you think are exceptional and noteworthy. It could simply be called _JT's Completely Biased HOF_ or _Brad's Personal HOF_.

I started a thread called _*The George Collection*_ so I could go back and add any pen I made from one of George's blanks. It's convenient for me to add to that thread instead of creating a new one.

Give it a try!


----------



## jeff (Sep 17, 2015)

Krash said:


> Maybe we are just trying to make this too hard or exclusive.
> 
> JT, your original statement
> 
> ...



This is a simple idea that works right now without any special voting or coding or whatever. Someone can start it, call it "Pure Inspiration - No Comments", or something like that.  If you make a pen you think is WOW, post it there with a link to your SOYP post. If you see a pen in SOYP you think is awesome, post it there with a link to where you found it. Participation, posting and viewing is totally optional! 

Give it a whirl. If it works great, we'll make it sticky or find some way to feature it. If it's a total flop, we'll ignore it and it will fade into oblivion.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm lost. I didn't even know you can see the "likes". I also think folks (when "liking") are just being genuinely cordial, and acknowledging someone's effort and appreciation for sharing their work. Sometimes a photo inspires one to try something or never to try something .


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I'm lost. I didn't even know you can see the "likes". I also think folks (when "liking") are just being genuinely cordial, and acknowledging someone's effort and appreciation for sharing their work. Sometimes a photo inspires one to try something or never to try something .



This is kind of the way I feel about it also. Sometimes its like an ugly baby. You would never tell the parents that so to keep from lying you say "oh how sweet". That's the way it is here. When you like it but don't really feel like its enough for you to speak of you push the like button and its over.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I'm lost. I didn't even know you can see the "likes". I also think folks (when "liking") are just being genuinely cordial, and acknowledging someone's effort and appreciation for sharing their work. Sometimes a photo inspires one to try something or never to try something .


In some cases you are right...I notice that some people add a like to every pen they see posted and that's just fine - the idea is probably to encourage the poster which is really a nice thing to do.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 17, 2015)

Why is everyone so hung up on the like when there are 4 other variables that need to be considered to make the 'like' valid?


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 17, 2015)

Pens of inspiration thread started.Will add several at a time as i dig them up from the graveyard to keep the page count down.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 17, 2015)

_This is kind of the way I feel about it also. Sometimes its like an ugly baby. You would never tell the parents that so to keep from lying you say "oh how sweet". That's the way it is here. When you like it but don't really feel like its enough for you to speak of you push the like button and its over._

Reminded me of this Seinfeld scene:

https://youtu.be/6pQmeIqsvSg


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyL said:


> _This is kind of the way I feel about it also. Sometimes its like an ugly baby. You would never tell the parents that so to keep from lying you say "oh how sweet". That's the way it is here. When you like it but don't really feel like its enough for you to speak of you push the like button and its over._
> 
> Reminded me of this Seinfeld scene:
> 
> https://youtu.be/6pQmeIqsvSg





LOL. That's it exactly... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 17, 2015)

liljohn1368 said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lost. I didn't even know you can see the "likes". I also think folks (when "liking") are just being genuinely cordial, and acknowledging someone's effort and appreciation for sharing their work. Sometimes a photo inspires one to try something or never to try something .
> ...




Maybe I should have chosen better words. Now every time I push like folks are going to think I think they have a ugly baby. :befuddled::befuddled:


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 17, 2015)

Spanx said:


> Pens of inspiration thread started.Will add several at a time as i dig them up from the graveyard to keep the page count down.



I like this idea ... I'ld love to see those pictures perform as links to take you to their home thread or alternatively to a tutorial that explains how to recreate them.


Also, I take offense to the idea that the ONLY people pushing for this idea are the people that are MAKING these amazing pens.  I'm a beginner, I only got my lathe back in April of 2015, and turned my first pen in June of 2015.  There's no way in hell anything I make will truly belong in anything like an elite pen collection that will grace the front page of IAP for many years yet.

But I still would love to see this happen, if only to let beginners and newcomers to this site know .... 

*"It can happen, It has happened,  It will happen, and It can happen in your shop next!"*

_These are pens that inspire us to greater heights, broaden our thinking, making a bridge between new and old ... remembering things that were, things that are, and dreaming of things that will be._

Maybe we should put THAT on the front page of the IAP.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2015)

I litterly just threw up my hands. If there was a shake your head smillie I would have 1000 of them posted here. 

Dale I wish you luck with it. Maybe that is what I should have done. Just started the thread and been happy. Here I tried to incorporate everyone's  input and get slammed for it. I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 17, 2015)

Im not saying it wouldn't be a good thread or gallery what ever it would be called. I'm just saying i don't think the like button should determine what pen gets put there.....


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 17, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I litterly just threw up my hands. If there was a shake your head smillie I would have 1000 of them posted here.
> 
> Dale I wish you luck with it. Maybe that is what I should have done. Just started the thread and been happy. Here I tried to incorporate everyone's  input and get slammed for it. I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I litterly just threw up my hands. If there was a shake your head smillie I would have 1000 of them posted here.
> ...




Now that is what I needed.   Simply AMAZING.


----------



## Krash (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.



I like you John! :wink:  

I appreciate you trying to make this site better for us all! :good:

We all need to try to not react to posts like Bob's. He jumped all over your well-intentioned original post in an inappropriate way. Maybe he was having a bad day or some other stress had him at his limit. Dan was trying to make a valid point but then went too far using an accusatory example which is unverifiable, thus inviting a retort. A tempered response so as to not escalate the emotions is the best course. It's not giving in or being passive to be a peacekeeper. It's wisdom. 

  We should all remember that the personal side of interchanges like this should be taken off line and not exercised in the public forum so that others are not incited and the reason for the post is lost.

Have  great day!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.


 
You are welcome in my shed anytime John .


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh shucks:redface: (Bet you haven't heard that word in a long time)


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Krash said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.
> ...


 					Originally Posted by *bobleibo* 

 
_Absolutely 100% OPPOSED ....... we  already hold contests twice a year with the Birthday Bash and Summer  Extravaganza? How many more do we need to "qualify" for another way ? 
Sorry for the long winded explanation

*I guess I'm not too certain as to how you take that as jumping all over JT....It speaks only to the idea and states why....Nothing personal at all.*
_


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Krash said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...




Let it go.It is over with. All you naysayers lost anyway. If it wasn't me it was going to be someone else. A form of what I tried to do is being tried. Lets embrace it and move on. I know the score here. I have been here long enough.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Krash said:
> ...


You really should learn to post without getting personal, and accusatory JT.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 18, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...




  delete


----------



## Scollins (Sep 18, 2015)

Krash said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am not liked on this site and that probably had a lot to do with it but it makes one shake their head.
> ...



Very interesting. This seems to be the most publicly personal attack in this entire thread.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, enough of this please. 
Two pages of back-and-forth is just about enough. Back to the subject at hand, and let's move on...

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------

